# Few nice Reds



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishing the flats today turned out productive. Water was skinny and clear. 
I was able to see fish way off. Then angle to them to get a shot. 
Bunch of followers and 4 nice eats. Lost count of all I'd sighted .
Landed 3 all about the same size. I did see some much bigger fish. :shifty:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be doing the same thing with my fly rod tonight! Except I'll be in a kayak at 3 Mile under the lights. :thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> Gonna be doing the same thing with my fly rod tonight! Except I'll be in a kayak at 3 Mile under the lights. :thumbup:


Well how'd you do? I know you didn't get skunked and they had to be bigger than mine, your arms are much longer .


----------

